# Cod WAW map pack 3



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

To be released in august, for all you Call of Duty fans

http://kotaku.com/5318620/world-at-war-map-pack-3-deploys-in-august

:thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

got to say i'm a big cod fan play it on the 360 on live, its about the only game i play. i never bought map pack 1 but got 2.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

I live on it aswell, does the gf's head in....but hey, cod was here first!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ahh some more maps before MW2, good show


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant be alone in thinking the map packs for both cod 4 and both for "WAW" are pretty poor.gonna stick to cod 4 and leave the new waw map pack i think.called me suspicious but it seems like they are trying to ride the "cod" gravy train for all its worth before the real COD continuation happens  MODERN WARFARE 2 FTW:argie:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

They can release all the map packs they want, it'll still be crap until they remove the tanks and dogs and make the guns more balanced.

And by then MW2 will be out and will be kicking seven shades of **** out of it.


----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

I agree, i prefer the original...but the tanks have gone...the dogs do my head in aswell...but hey.


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

dogs are not that big of a issue just make sure they are yours


----------

